# Expansion tank research



## PiedmontRadiant (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm doing some research to see if any of you are seeing your communities adapt the new code already for supporting expansion tanks other than just hanging from a pipe? If so, what area are you in? We are seeing some areas in Virginia implementing this code now.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

6 years since your last post! Wow!


----------



## PiedmontRadiant (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry, is that an issue?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

whats the research for?


----------



## PiedmontRadiant (Jul 27, 2012)

We're a manufacturer just looking into this subject. The new codes, etc.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Nothing has been implemented around Indiana that I am aware of but its just common sense to support the tank one way or another....

Are they expecting you to mount the thing to a side wall with some kind of expensive manufactured wall clamp???


I prefer just hanging it on strapping or wire down from the above beams or putting a support leg down the the heater.......


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Been enforced in Charlotte for several years now.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PiedmontRadiant said:


> I'm doing some research to see if any of you are seeing your communities adapt the new code already for supporting expansion tanks other than just hanging from a pipe? If so, what area are you in? We are seeing some areas in Virginia implementing this code now.


I have always supported tanks Re: My Tank_Bra










​


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I just use some gorilla tape and tape it to the wall...


----------

